
Communism as the Unhappy Coming [pdf] - jeffreyrogers
http://documents.worldbank.org/curated/en/303241522775925061/pdf/WPS8399.pdf
======
jeffreyrogers
I'm sure this is a controversial topic, but I find the interplay between
religion and economic success of societies interesting. Unfortunately, usually
when it comes up it devolves from criticism of religious ideas to criticism of
the groups that hold those ideas.

